# TODAY on RO!



## Elf Mommy (Jan 23, 2009)

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]If you haven't yet posted in theSpecial Occasions thread for today,please share your special occasion here and THERE![/align]

[align=center]A HUGE Happy Birthday to the Super Cutie, Morgan!
I couldn't decide which photo to post and there were SO many more!!! Click on the Morgan Banner to visit the blog and see more!


[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]Helloto *pixelle*. Go give her andPansy awarm welcome!Ask for Photos!!!




*Lazybunny* has joined from Utah! She has a Flemish Giant Doe namedAnnie Oakley!Oaks is her first rabbit and isa special bun!Go Say Hello!




Yet another Flemish Breeder has joined our message board!* lahopkins0204* has a white buck and blue doe and Babies! Go give her abig Flemmie welcome and tell her how much we love photos! 








Dublinperky, where are you??? *Becca* has noticed your absence, and we're all wondering how you're doing!




*Lover_of_Lopz* is thinking of changing her user name, go vote for your favorite new screen name!




Would you like to see your rabbit be the Mystery Bunny or in the Caption Contest or somewhere else on the forum? Please give permission in this thread so we have even more lovely bunnies to choose from![/align]

[align=center]




*Dragonrain* is sharing photos of her 2 new bunnies, Toki and Amelie! Go see the cute Holland lops and some older photos of Barnaby, her lionhead!




*Sabine* thinks it's possible that a couple of her bunnies got into a skirmish today. She's hoping that no one got hurt...or pregnant! Read more here!




*SDShorty* wants to know how LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG was your longest time to get your bunnies to bond with each other. If you're stubborn and just won't give up 'til they bond, you should post here!




Love your gorgeous agouti rabbits!!! They may look like your rabbit-next-door, but they are beautiful, too! *RexyRex* wants you to take notice of the attractive agouti rabbits in your life and around the forum! Pictures posted!




Fleece for bedding? rvm1983 is asking if it's a good idea. Give him your opinion!




Keiran and Macey are popping in with photos to say hello and find out if you missed them!!!* XxMontanaxX *is keeping them warm and cozy this winter, and is glad that they have each other for company! Come see these brilliant photographs!



[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]




*BrittsBunny* is wondering about Wrangler's proclivity to rub his chin on everything about the house. Come here to add your opinions on how much this fixed boy OWNS his surroundings!




*Lover_of_Lopz* is wondering how Oxbow stacks up to Small World pellets? Do you think she should switch? Let her know here!




*PepnFluff* is looking for some veggies that would be gentle on Ru and Fluff's tummies! What will go down easy? Let her know!








*beckz* is a new member who has bred her rabbits and has some questions about the things that seem to have gone awry. Please come give her feedback here!







NEW PHOTOS!!!
A Day in the Life of Michelle & Pets...*NZMiniLops* shares some photos of her absolutely adorable ratties! There are new photos of Ceara, too, posted by the princess herself! Come fall for all of these cuties!

Soooska's Bunny Burrow 2009...Susan has posted many sleepy bunny photos! Come see the Dutchess snooze away, along with Winston and Vega![/align]

[align=center]Billy Blog...Does Billy think he's a kitty? Or does he just want to claim their space as his own? Go check out this adorable photo from *yaya551!

*Without Words-2009...*Ninchen* has taken some glorious photos of her rabbits enjoying the snow in their wonderful home! Come let her know how much we want to see her rabbits and read her words!

Demon Bunny Wash and Sweety Pie Zoey...*Tundrakatiebean* posted some breathless photos she has taken of her rabbits for her photography class! Color, Black and White, Sepia Tones...and a very brave man.[/align]

[align=center]NEW INFORMATION!!![/align]

[align=center]The Fabulous Life of Dotty!...mouse_chalk STILL hasn't updated with the Dotty photos we were promised, but she DID get Dotty on the scales!!! Go see how much this beauty weighs!!!

Introducing a Herd of Bunnies...Hopalong is the owner of two 10 week old baby Flemmies!!! She has many more rabbits, and we can't wait to meet them all! Go look at the babies and read information about her introduction into the rabbit world.

Zee's Zany Zoo-2009...Zee is BACK! And she has started off her new blog for the new year! Check out her link to her previous blog for awesome up to date photos of her crew!

Wabbitdad's Wabbit Herd 2009...*Wabbitdad12* has accomplished a major feat! Mr. Carmel helped him do it! Go read to find out what goal he has reached![/align]

[align=center]




*XxMontanaxX's* kitty, Tobey is all grown up! Come look at his sweet face and the gorgeous photos!




*Camarie *has a new guinea pig! Go look at this multi-colored cutie!




*irishbunny* is asking about your favorite Girly Movie Chick Flicks! What do you like to kick back and watch with the girls? Share your favorite movie titles, here!




[/align]

[align=center][/align]

[align=center]



*RO STAR!!!



*[/align]

[align=center]*SOOOSKA!!!*

*First name:* Susan

*Age Range/Age:* 52

*Special other:*Chris

*Children?* *NONE*

*Bunnies?* Buttercup 10 1/2, Wilbur & Jackie 5+, Daisy Mae 3+, Winston and Vega Don't know their age

*Other Pets?* None

*Favorite Hobby(s)* Sewing, Knitting, Golfing, Soap Operas

*Line of work?* Was a nurse many moons ago, Was a Customer Service Supervisor then had 2 car accidents, now not working

*Anything else you would like to tell us?* Happily married will be 10 years this May (I was an OLD Bride LOL). Love my Bunnies wish I could have more. Wish I knew how to drive a Standard then I'd be able to drive Hubby's Solstice.




[/align]


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jan 24, 2009)

great job minda.. today's was AWESOOOME


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh man.... Named AND shamed! :shock:

I have uploaded the pics and they will be in my blog shortly! Outdoor pics!

PS: LOVE the graphics Minda, you rock!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks Minda for putting me as the "RO Star"

Susan


----------



## undergunfire (Jan 26, 2009)

I just saw this! Thank you for posting about my Morgan . Yesterday was his gotcha day, not his birthday, though . I have had him for 2 years!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 27, 2009)

He's such a sweet guy :hearts:

We'll get the TODAY thread on schedule again after the move. Elf Mommy has been awesome - all the work with the move and she still has a great TODAY thread! 

Thanks Minda! :hug:


----------

